# Windows Defender Has Stopped Working



## Frankie 7 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok so i updated my desktop today and after i did i was prompted to restart my system as usually happens. Nothing strange there you say but after system restarts i get this error message that says,




> Application failed to inicialize: 0x800106ba . a problem caused Windows
> Defender Service to stop. To start the service restart the computer or search
> help and Support on how to start a service manually.



Now what on earth could have caused this and can this be fixed? 

Any help i would be real gratefull.

Thanks in advance. :4-dontkno


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

See if this MS solution helps:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/931849


----------

